# Sticky  Art analysis thread



## sippingcappucino

NipNip said:


> Yesyes, I can't disagree. Well, I am a little bit of 'l'étrangèr' (reference to your signature) participating to this thread. I am holding up fine though.


Can't get enough Camus references. Well done. : ) You do more than fine. I learn a lot.









Picasso, _Femme Assise, Robe Bleu_

Well, let's do some Picasso. @clem you are welcome to join too, if you want.

Edit:dang, @NipNip beat me to it. LOL. I will get to that one too.


----------



## NipNip

sippingcappucino said:


> Can't get enough Camus references. Well done. : ) You do more than fine. I learn a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picasso, _Femme Assise, Robe Bleu_
> 
> Well, let's do some Picasso. @clem you are welcome to join too, if you want.
> 
> Edit:dang, @NipNip beat me to it. LOL. I will get to that one too.


A witch. Disfigured facial features (as is Picasso's style of course) somehow making her look a lot nicer than your traditional witch. She is a little unsure herself in fact, judging by her folded arms kept close to her body.

The 'genius' (I am forced into it because, well, duh, it is a _Picasso_) part for me is the lightning. She is probably getting her picture taken or something. Which - 'aha' moment - perhaps explains why she looks so harmless... Momentarily? Well, anyway, the light shines on her face, and of course the shadow is visible on the piece of chair supporting her back. I like how effortlessly he displays it with a simple change of a color on exact the right spots. (The graphic designer's worst nightmare that, shadows.)


----------



## Electra

sippingcappucino said:


> Can't get enough Camus references. Well done. : ) You do more than fine. I learn a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picasso, _Femme Assise, Robe Bleu_
> 
> Well, let's do some Picasso. @clem you are welcome to join too, if you want.
> 
> Edit:dang, @NipNip beat me to it. LOL. I will get to that one too.


I think he hates her teeth, hands and neck, hahaha!! But the truth shall come forward with Picasso. He doesn't hide it under a chair. He has a way of blending the pretty with the ugly. Her right eye and cheekbone still looks lovely despite her mouth. The way he painted her huge hands are still beautiful in the way that they look so...dimentional. Not the difference in skin color between the face and hands. He strike me to lack respect of the people he paints (look at the womens teeth, like small golden..."nuggets"), which might in turn be a hug part of the popularity of the paintings. He makes them funny to look at like as if they are a joke. Or maybe he does that to reflect their funny personality? I guess her hair might have a green reflection in real life, perhaps ash blonde, with too much chemicals in it?


----------



## Electra

@NipNip it's also where interesting to hear your thoughts, they give a new perspective and you have a good sense of humor too, you have a well developed feeling despite INTP (often I find my self about say something then @sippingcappuchino says it before me, or express it better then I managed to later.) @chem I am very happy you joined the thread, your picture is truly stunning and I look forward to see more in the future of your art and your analyzes!


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> I came across this one in an exhibition last summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By _Kamagurka _(Belgian cartoonist, artist and TV personality).
> 
> The one piece that stuck with me actually. It is one of his 'Lazy landscapes' series. Worth an analysis.


The first thing that strikes me is the color contrasts. Maybe whoever made this was tired of the dull and grey everyday life of theirs an longed for sun and blue skies, flowers, decoration, nature, etc. Maybe he looks for hope and inspiration, or perhaps he wants to give his office an exotic makeover? Maybe he is thinking about how Spain influenced Belgium in the past? Maybe he felt bored and lazy and started daydreaming when he should be doing his tidious, mindnumbing, spirit crushing job?


----------



## NipNip

sippingcappucino said:


> Can't get enough Camus references.


Even _Meursault _now that @Blizzard praised my sense of humor.


----------



## NipNip

Blizzard said:


> Maybe he is thinking about how Spain influenced Belgium in the past? Maybe he felt bored and lazy and started daydreaming when he should be doing his tidious, mindnumbing, spirit crushing job?


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Here is a very sophisticated painting that I found:









The man you can see there looks a bit like jesus who is obviously the saviour of humanity.
It's interesting that he seems to pet an invisible animal with his hands which obviously gives him pleasure.
He basically cares for something that isn't there at all but he still likes it.
This is why he sees himself as jesus!
So we learn that many of us just do things that don't have any impact at all and still think that we are as important and helpful as jesus.


----------



## Electra

Mister Bimbo said:


> Here is a very sophisticated painting that I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man you can see there looks a bit like jesus who is obviously the saviour of humanity.
> It's interesting that he seems to pet an invisible animal with his hands which obviously gives him pleasure.
> He basically cares for something that isn't there at all but he still likes it.
> This is why he sees himself as jesus!
> So we learn that many of us just do things that don't have any impact at all and still think that we are as important and helpful as jesus.


This _COuld_ be taken out of contxt as the dude might be raving. Can we see a bit more then the picture?


----------



## sippingcappucino

Just ran into this work. I thought it was quite strange. What do you think?


LIFE STORY | Urban Mind
And I've found an artist who criticizes social behaviors. It's pretty interesting if you want to check it out.


----------



## Electra

sippingcappucino said:


> Just ran into this work. I thought it was quite strange. What do you think?
> 
> 
> LIFE STORY | Urban Mind
> And I've found an artist who criticizes social behaviors. It's pretty interesting if you want to check it out.


I imidietly like the picture. It has calm, soft, gentle, relaxing colors. The girl has her hair down covering her eyes so she can't see where she is going, but she keep her hands on her heart and walk in water which might symbolize that she follows her heart and emotions, despite any logic that might tell her otherwise. In combination with these soft colors I think this picture has to do with loving someone and being willing to do anything for them no matter what, or display the power and strength of love.


----------



## Electra

Ho would you analyze this one?


----------



## NipNip

Blizzard said:


> Ho would you analyze this one?
> View attachment 749906


Blasphemy.


----------



## NipNip

_The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse_ (the New Testament of the Bible).

I learn about it through this awesome song:






"And when the Lamb
Opened the first seal
I saw, I saw the first horse
The horseman held a bow

Now when the Lamb
Opened the second seal
I saw, I saw the second horse
The horseman held a sword

The leading horse is white
The second horse is red
The third one is a black
The last one is a green"


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Blasphemy.


_Are you sure?_ :thinking:


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> _The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse_ (the New Testament of the Bible).
> 
> I learn about it through this awesome song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And when the Lamb
> Opened the first seal
> I saw, I saw the first horse
> The horseman held a bow
> 
> Now when the Lamb
> Opened the second seal
> I saw, I saw the second horse
> The horseman held a sword
> 
> The leading horse is white
> The second horse is red
> The third one is a black
> The last one is a green"


 Interesting. Do you think it could be related to the four apostles or the four tempraments?

I have heard this version:





Rivers Of Belief
Enigma
Take me back to the rivers of belief
Take me back to the rivers of belief
my friend
I look inside my heart
I look inside my soul
I promise you
I will return

*And when the Lamb opened the seventh seal
silence covered the sky*

Take me back to the rivers of belief
Take me back to the rivers of belief
my friend
I look inside my heart
I look inside my soul
I'm reaching out for you
Lets hope one day
We'll rest in peace
on my rivers of belief.

I believe it might mean the the first horsemen hurt the red horseman out of pure ignorance,
which hurt the red horseman who got angry, a murder happened, and the black horseman is symbols of justice, life and death. Green restores the natural balance when the fight is over. If could also show the same horseman through different stages of a fight, but in a neutral setting (for example not just tied up two one specific ethnic group but more like an arch-type, meaning the motives on both side could be the same even if the ethnicity/culture is not...)


----------



## NipNip

Blizzard said:


> _Are you sure?_ :thinking:


Selfies? Check.
Cross-overs? Check.
Manipulated original? Check.


* *













YES


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Selfies? Check.
> Cross-overs? Check.
> Manipulated original? Check.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES


Ok ok, just checking :wink::laughing:


----------



## knifey

Blizzard said:


> Ok ok, just checking :wink::laughing:


I think it's one of the best things I've ever seen. I want it on my wall. It's sacrilegious social commentary. INTP's everywhere will want this on a tshirt. NipNip is just not seeing it in the right context.


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Here is one of my favorite paintings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Philosopher in Meditation_, Rembrandt Van Rijn.
> 
> In the original work, sources claim, there was a person standing up the staircase. On this image, however, even the shadow is hardly visible. The recreation below shows what Van Rijn's original really would have looked like.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. The image gives me a calm and contemplative sensation (hence title of this work), especially because of the warm colors.
> 
> Significant elements are the two bright spots on the painting: (1) the light by the window, illuminating the philosopher's face (inspiration? holiness? vision?), (2) the fire in the dark, at the bottom left, and its reflection on the woman's face (warmth? hope? care?).
> 
> For those interested in the topic of bright, heavenly colors in art: Aldoux Huxley writes about it in his book _The Doors of Perception_.


Could this image symbolize DNA?


----------



## NipNip

Electra said:


> Could this image symbolize DNA?


Gheh. Why else, other than the shape of the staircase, do you think?


----------



## Fox hidden in the woods

A hobby project i worked on.


----------



## Electra

Fox hidden in the woods said:


> A hobby project i worked on.


Did you make this??


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Gheh. Why else, other than the shape of the staircase, do you think?


Well I read somewhere that they actually had knowledge of DNA in the ancient times (Which sounds pretty...interesting to say the least) But Hey they had astronomy, just look at those huge pyramids, and also they found an ancient computer in the ocean so why not there might be many interesting things in the past that they might have got rid of, condamned, forbid or lost, etc.)
and if it should turn out to be true then the staircase has one masculine and one feminine representation on each side, the staircase is singing kinda spiral'ish like and it could be used as a metaphor for life. And hey, I'm a INFP.


----------



## Fox hidden in the woods

Fox hidden in the woods said:


> A hobby project i worked on.


Well the footage i used form a movie, but i worked on teh timing and effects, and such, and chose the song i wanted in it, was trying to convey certain impacts in emotion.


----------



## ernesto123ok

I wonder what does it say about a person who likes portraying opposite sex


----------



## Electra

ernesto123ok said:


> I wonder what does it say about a person who likes portraying opposite sex


Did you men in the specific movie above or in general?


----------



## sippingcappucino

NipNip said:


> I came across this one in an exhibition last summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By _Kamagurka _(Belgian cartoonist, artist and TV personality).
> 
> The one piece that stuck with me actually. It is one of his 'Lazy landscapes' series. Worth an analysis.


Lazy landscapes. That’s incredibly humorous. XD

Love the colors, first of all, and definitely has character. I didn’t really see much during the winter, but as the weather outside has warmed up, the vibrant colors speak to me a lot more. The interesting mixture of exterior and interor catches my eye for sure. It’s kind of like looking out the window, but at the same time looking into someone’s thought bubble. So, it makes you question if its imaginary or a sneak-peak to the outside!


----------



## NipNip

Here, we, go, again.










From the great:

* *


----------



## Electra

@*NipNip* :welcome: ..back


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Here, we, go, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the great:
> 
> * *


This seems like a gender role picture where a woman does what is expected of her despite her intuition....her last hope that she clings on to


----------



## NipNip

Electra said:


> @*NipNip* :welcome: ..back


Hello. Thank you, thank you. You too. Any new findings then?


----------



## sippingcappucino

NipNip said:


> Here, we, go, again.


I missed you too, Nibblers! (I assumed you were hyperventilating with your commas due to the excitement of you seeing me)












I love surrealism. Mixed with earthy-toned colors always evokes the strangest feelings of all of the feelings. I love it. At first I thought it was a collage-like style as it seemed like two people were just standing in the middle of the ocean. But it seems like she is leaning on a ledge. I wonder if it's a port or a ship. I dunno, but whatever it is, it's liberating for her. Or, maybe, she is longing for something. Love the gold in the water too. Maybe it's to portray the shine (from the sun)? Overall dusty texture make the picture either really classic/old, or extremely polluted. The texture of the people and the environment is very different too--people are smoother. That's probably why I thought it was a collage-like picture too.

The woman's face though. Can't miss it. What happened to her face? What does it meeeaaaann? I want to imagine all of the things, but I genuinely don't know and can't imagine what happened. What are your thoughts? Maybe she's longing for her face back. Her identity has left her with a ship.

The song says, what a beautiful face I've found... etc. Maybe the artwork is to let you imagine the beautiful woman. Although if it's a full album, it probably has less to do with this particular song, but the overall tone of the entire album.


----------



## sippingcappucino

Electra said:


> This seems like a gender role picture where a woman does what is expected of her despite her intuition....her last hope that she clings on to, (all mothers want's there son to stay close) despite her bad intuition...she hopes for her negative guesses to be wrong...INTJ or INFP supressed to surcomstances...


Huh That's an interesting read of the picture! That needs more storytelling. What was wrong? What is her intuition telling her? Mother and son, that's pretty likely. Why did you think she is doing what is expected instead of following her intuition? If she didn't have to follow the roles, what would she have done instead?

Your interpretation evoked so much curiosity in me! Do tell me more, if you'd like, of course.


----------



## NipNip

sippingcappucino said:


> Huh That's an interesting read of the picture! That needs more storytelling. What was wrong? What is her intuition telling her? Mother and son, that's pretty likely. Why did you think she is doing what is expected instead of following her intuition? If she didn't have to follow the roles, what would she have done instead?
> 
> Your interpretation evoked so much curiosity in me! Do tell me more, if you'd like, of course.


Yeah... The gender roles part I can see (tamborine for a head lol). But @Electra stressing the intuition part so much raises questions for me too.


----------



## VoodooDolls

NipNip said:


> Here, we, go, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the great:
> 
> * *


i bet the artist screwed up her face and decided to cover it with a drum to make it look artsy and conceptual and all that bullcrap


----------



## sippingcappucino

Work of Ralph Steadman. He used to work with Hunter S Thompson a lot. An artist with character to say the least.

What do you guys think?


----------



## NipNip

_Milk maid _(William Mortensen, 1940)

APPARENTLY, not a painting but a picture (photography).


----------



## Electra

sippingcappucino said:


> Work of Ralph Steadman. He used to work with Hunter S Thompson a lot. An artist with character to say the least.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I interpret it like the monster i so scared of the aggressive words that comes out of his mouth. He used the color red possibly to symbolize dangerous or aggresivenes and it's eyes looks huge and terrified. The textures also seems rather sharp, cold and mechanic which could mean a lack of empathy and humanity. It's tongue is sharp like a snake, and it is spitting black saliva! It's teeth are ready to tear down resistance in the blink of an eye which shows ho ready it is to break down opponents:shocked: :skeleton:


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> _Milk maid _(William Mortensen, 1940)
> 
> APPARENTLY, not a painting but a picture (photography).


It looks like a mixture of a picture and a painting, but anyway, it's pretty. A word immediately comes to mind and that is porous, as in porcelain. There is an overload of red and grey but a striking lack of blue, yellow and green. I interpret it as a loving woman so isolated and safe that it is boring for her. Her light comes from the outside-above- and makes her see/understand/decide clearly what she is doing. The light could symbolize the illumination of idealism and higher moral values. She looks very determined like she has made up her mind about what she wants and nobody can stop her. The textures looks rather soft. I interpret it as she feels trapped and bored, being in there alone, but she has decided to do what is right according to her heart/feelings.


----------



## WickerDeer

WarmMachines said:


> View attachment 837413
> 
> 
> George Tooker
> The Subway
> 1950
> 
> This painting always stirred something in me, but I really never could put a finger on it. How does it make you feel? What could this mean?


The lighting in this painting is interesting, because it's almost like it's coming from every direction, which feels a bit overwhelming. Like look at the shadow at her feet.

Similarly, she's in the center of the painting--she's like at the center of view and seems more exposed than anyone else. 

People are also sort of 'coming from every direction' or they could see her--some are looking and some are not, but they could look at her.

The men are much more physically covered too, and not exposed. They are wearing hats and their coats are closed, and pants covering their legs.

She is wearing a long coat too, but it shows a colorful red dress, and a hand that is reaching out perhaps in search of someone else's hand, or to cover her abdomen. She also shows much more emotion, whereas the men around her in every direction appear more guarded and as if they are only showing they are looking at her at times.

So it looks lonely, and it looks overwhelming. 

Red was also a color that signified scandal in the past, or passion--red like the blood that supposedly came from the hymen after loss of virginity. Red takes on an extra sexual meaning for women, though in general it's somewhat linked to passion and blood in general.

So again, she's wearing this bright red, and the people everywhere, overwhelming her with their neutral, heavily armored staring. Idk

She also just looks like how I feel in busy places like that! lol I am not a fan of busy train stations and city subways. Maybe it's a comment about urbanism and how lonely cities can feel, even though there are more people packed into them.


----------



## Electra

Maybe she is eighter pregnant or in love.
Red is also often associated with love.


----------



## WarmMachines

HENRY FUSELI, THE NIGHTMARE, 1781









The first thought that pops up in my mind after seeing this is: sleep paralysis. Sleep paralysis makes one feel a weight upon their chest, and makes them see figures in their peripheral vision. 

It could be something else: the incubus. The stark lighting, the red drapes in the background, the white innocence emanating from the supine lady and the dark and sick pallor of the apelike figure atop her chest implies something sexual and taboo, and is supposed to disgust the viewer too. 

What is your interpretation of this?


----------



## Electra

WarmMachines said:


> HENRY FUSELI, THE NIGHTMARE, 1781
> 
> View attachment 837483
> 
> 
> The first thought that pops up in my mind after seeing this is: sleep paralysis. Sleep paralysis makes one feel a weight upon their chest, and makes them see figures in their peripheral vision.
> 
> It could be something else: the incubus. The stark lighting, the red drapes in the background, the white innocence emanating from the supine lady and the dark and sick pallor of the apelike figure atop her chest implies something sexual and taboo, and is supposed to disgust the viewer too.
> 
> What is your interpretation of this?


Hahaha!!! Now YOU read MY mind it seems roud:


----------



## logicallogic

Have you guys heard about the two bananas stick together art portrait?


----------



## logicallogic

that got sold for around a million dollars! That's crazy!


----------



## logicallogic

what I think is that they might use it launder money, you know. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## Electra

I don't tend to think as much as I feel love <3<3<3


----------



## attic

Electra said:


> View attachment 837465
> 
> 
> Maybe she is eighter pregnant or in love.
> Red is also often associated with love.


Hm... I don't know, I get the feeling there is someting going over my head about context here. But I wonder about the environment, the roof is so low, and there is that kind of halfway up the wall paint that is common in industrial buildings. I wonder if it might be some underground factory perhaps? Then there is her hand, it is too big, it could be to show importance or too get attention, or perhaps it is a transvestite and that is why he looks around nervously... but I get more the feeling that she is scared, the person just behind her looks a bit scary, and the whole place, it is like a prison of sorts, bars, no windows. There is a... lack, like the modernist lack of... life, everyone looks like they are hiding in their booths or coats in this lifeless environment.



WarmMachines said:


> HENRY FUSELI, THE NIGHTMARE, 1781
> 
> View attachment 837483
> 
> 
> The first thought that pops up in my mind after seeing this is: sleep paralysis. Sleep paralysis makes one feel a weight upon their chest, and makes them see figures in their peripheral vision.
> 
> It could be something else: the incubus. The stark lighting, the red drapes in the background, the white innocence emanating from the supine lady and the dark and sick pallor of the apelike figure atop her chest implies something sexual and taboo, and is supposed to disgust the viewer too.
> 
> What is your interpretation of this?


What I find a bit odd is that she doesn't look asleep, she looks dead. And sleep paralysis or wakeupdreams seem likely inspiration as you say. At first I didn't see the scary horse in the background, it seems like the kind of shapes you can see when waking up, and then try to make sense of into some kind of face. The incubus or troll or what is might be on her chest seems like something to show that feeling of not being able to breath properly, but there is something passive about him, like he sat down there and now don't know what to do...


----------



## attic

Have been looking around at murals outdoors, what do you think about these?
(first reads "we will never be as before")


----------



## Electra

attic said:


> Hm... I don't know, I get the feeling there is someting going over my head about context here. But I wonder about the environment, the roof is so low, and there is that kind of halfway up the wall paint that is common in industrial buildings. I wonder if it might be some underground factory perhaps? Then there is her hand, it is too big, it could be to show importance or too get attention, or perhaps it is a transvestite and that is why he looks around nervously... but I get more the feeling that she is scared, the person just behind her looks a bit scary, and the whole place, it is like a prison of sorts, bars, no windows. There is a... lack, like the modernist lack of... life, everyone looks like they are hiding in their booths or coats in this lifeless environment.
> 
> 
> 
> What I find a bit odd is that she doesn't look asleep, she looks dead. And sleep paralysis or wakeupdreams seem likely inspiration as you say. At first I didn't see the scary horse in the background, it seems like the kind of shapes you can see when waking up, and then try to make sense of into some kind of face. The incubus or troll or what is might be on her chest seems like something to show that feeling of not being able to breath properly, but there is something passive about him, like he sat down there and now don't know what to do...



Yess!! Exactly. You nailed it


----------



## Electra

attic said:


> Have been looking around at murals outdoors, what do you think about these?
> (first reads "we will never be as before")



Wow!This is interesting. Here is my take on it.
1.The first picture is a couple and they have ad something that glued them together but now that that glue is gone, everything just floats out, or it could be that something has come between them, that holds one of the partners back, restraining them and they can't communicate properly so....yeah. It seems like the female longs for the man but can't reach him, there is an invisible hindering, well it could have been invisible for others, but we can barely see that it is a window. She is wearing blue and white, maybe that is a symbol of sadness and innocence?
2.This is a woman who seems cold on the outside, but she shields her mouth, maybe she doesn't communicate her feelings, so that she seems to be somewhat of a mystery (represented by the triangles). It could also be that she is trying to figure out life's secrets without emotional imput but trying to think logical and clear without getting too personally biased, seeing things from a more objective viewpoint?
3.Softness has the key - but it has lost it's vibrant colors, and become too black and white in it's judegement and hence life becomes rather dull - Color is what softness need to liven up
4.This guy longs for his old life on the coast, possibly in Nordnorge, where he used to make a buisness (represented by the buisness suit) thanks to fish. But this buisness has made him rather cold so he uses a pipe (symbolic of whatever he needs) to warm him self and liven things up a bit. Smoking his pipe (at work?) brings his memories back...? 
I dunno, I'm just guessing.


----------



## WickerDeer

attic said:


> Have been looking around at murals outdoors, what do you think about these?
> (first reads "we will never be as before")


This one reminds me of a human connection--and maybe a connection between generations. The girl inside seems young, while the hand pressed against the window could be an older woman. So "we will never be as before" sounds a little ominous, but it's also optimistic, when you think of the possibilities of youth and how they could live a different life. I'm not sure what the hand on the upper left part of the window means, as it is larger than the others and closed. The other two are more expressive and mirroring each other, which suggests connection, while the hand above is just kind of sitting there and huge.

Unless the hand is to belong to the girl inside, and the mural artist purposefully made it really big because it'd be on the top of the house, so people would have to look up at it, changing the perspective, and because it was higher up, it would look smaller. I know painting large scale murals sometimes requires thinking of that change of perspective that comes with looking high up a wall. So perhaps when you look at the painting from down below, the hand looks like it belongs to the girl.










[/quote]

Looks like a pretty figurative drawing of a girl with expressive eyes. I imagine her emotionally expressive eyes that are looking towards the viewer evokes a human intimacy that is sort of juxtaposed with the industrial and public landscape (with the public street and metal door) where people don't really know each other or necessarily look each other in the eye. So it sort of forces you to regard the humanity there in a way that is safe, since you know it's a painting.



>


The top one looks like a mysterious owl creature with a key, which again contrasts with the sort of public, monotonous landscape it's painted on. It makes it more magical looking. Like you have a friendly spirit who's giving you the key to looking at the city in a different way than you're used to. I imagine it feels sort of comforting too at night or when alone.

Bottom one is interesting--it looks a little more intimidating to me, and I don't really know about the fishbones. Tbh to me it reminds me of homeless who live here, who make their homes in the forests and so to me it looks like while we usually try to ignore or even erase the homeless from our landscapes here, he is like 'this is my home and my wilderness here.' 

I guess maybe also he could represent the fish bones--like perhaps he looks old and jagged, but he was nourishing society--he was a part of what nourished the village or the city, and now he is like the fish--a skeliton of his self when he was younger and full of energy, and perhaps had family and friends to support him. But that he is somehow also very connected to nature, with the trees and lake behind him.

But I imagine that culture might be different there and that's just my perspective as an American.


----------



## WickerDeer

Edit: (Can't edit above so posting here)

But both the bottom two murals remind me of homelessness, only in that the presence of humanity on the streets here is so often in the form of the homeless. 

The own creature reminds me of something comforting for a homeless, like his own personal art on his wall. It's something you can enjoy when you are walking alone at night, or even trying to settle down to sleep on the street at night. 

But I know the US has a lot of homeless people compared to some other countries, and so I don't really know if that'd be on the mind of artists--but it does remind me of such in the last couple paintings.

They are almost like mythological creatures, magical beings, or deities in a town or city--difficult to understand but powerful. Whereas the first two murals seem distinctly human, maybe because they are so figurative.

The first two remind me more of what a child might see or experience. 

It's interesting how the environment plays such a big role in the interpretation of the mural--like you can't really separate them.

My favorite is the first though--it's so expressive.

I think the upper hand is the girl's so it is clinging to the window like it wants to be able to open it or grasp. The hands are pushed together as if they want to connect. But they can't. 

It reminds me of immigration or seeking asylum because when you immigrate to a new country you change, and you also change when you experience a traumatic event (such as many traumatic events that cause immigration).

And you also lose people sometimes, because sometimes you are separated at the border or they are deported (happens a lot in the US), so there is always this desperate clinging to family that tends to happen, where they are still torn apart. Or your family has simply died in the process of fleeing (or before).

It's only the children who really understand what it means, because they can fully accept how painful it is to lose a loved one, and they can see that person simply for who they are, which is the loved one that means so much to them. They don't see the politics or whatever.

Edit again: But it could just be a woman and a man, and not even related to children getting split from their parents, as that's probably more of an American issue at the border right now. lol I guess art can be interpreted in so many ways--but still, I think it's about human connection and bond, and change and fear, so that's similar.


----------



## R.O.B.

attic said:


> Have been looking around at murals outdoors, what do you think about these?
> (first reads "we will never be as before")


Fatherlessness.


----------



## ani_ko

WarmMachines said:


> HENRY FUSELI, THE NIGHTMARE, 1781
> 
> View attachment 837483
> 
> 
> The first thought that pops up in my mind after seeing this is: sleep paralysis. Sleep paralysis makes one feel a weight upon their chest, and makes them see figures in their peripheral vision.
> 
> It could be something else: the incubus. The stark lighting, the red drapes in the background, the white innocence emanating from the supine lady and the dark and sick pallor of the apelike figure atop her chest implies something sexual and taboo, and is supposed to disgust the viewer too.
> 
> What is your interpretation of this?


My boyfriend took a pic when I slept. Love him :joyous::joyous:


----------



## NipNip

Screencap from _The Holy Mountain_ (1971):


----------



## WickerDeer

^Looks like a mountain of Christ? I guess it suggests mass production and instead of the symbolic meaning of mountain, suggests more of a literal, concrete idea of a mountain of Christ's body, which is a little more disturbing. 

Here's a painting by Timothy Robert Smith called "Any Road."


----------



## attic

I couldn't see it in your post, but googled, it is this isn't it?










I am thinking life choices. It reminds me of dreams, how things can be in them, with unclear dimensions, often in mine there are also corridors or mineshafts or similar, tunnels, in different directions, and you are to choose. and everything seems in flux, like this image is in the moment, a second later, the crossroads might show other options. There is the downstairs door, the exit, it seems most interesting somehow, but also scary, instinctively it seems more dangerous to go further down in an unknown place, there is also signs warning, saying restricted area or something, the "wide path" seems to be going into a grocery store of some kind, or some other store, with packaged goods, looking almost endless, making me think of the consumer life, and that kind of environment, where there is so many choices, but it seems so lifeless often, no windows, and just row after row of stuff. I don't know what the pipes are about, with their "don't"-signs, perhaps it is about learning to control the place, how the machinery works, but you are not allowed to. At the moment, she faces the door to the seemingly free place, with a welcoming person inviting to get on board the lift... but it seems untrustworthy somehow, perhaps it is how you cant see an end, so where does it lead? is there something out there at all or is it just empty bliss? like opting out sort of, and also the clouds he stands on, there is a hole there, like a small black hole. The airplanes I think are maps, but they are swirling around and elusive. The warm spotlight is on the woman, it is her decision we are waiting for. Then there is the swirl... It has the most restricted-signs on it, but it also seems the most appealing option, it is going away, like it might have been one of the paths to choose, but she didn't take it, so the dimensions change and that option is soon not possible. It seems to show a woman under an outdoor roof, with a pillar, and... a field of flowers? it might be herself.
All in all, I see it as a depiction about choices, easy and difficult ones, and how it is constantly changing.


----------



## WickerDeer

Thanks @attic ! Yes--for some reason my image didn't show at all. I copied your link and put it in through edit, and it showed another image there, but I couldn't see it either.

Hopefully this image stays up, unlike the last one.

And I really enjoyed your analysis! I got a lot of those impressions too. I found a lot of his art interesting, but I just saw it when I posted this.

I think the one on the right seemed threatening to me as it is about freedom but there is someone who has to offer it--so it's like she can't just do it on her own. She needs to trust the person and the ski lift seems like a place that would require a lot of trust especially if she doesn't know how to ski--it's all very specialized.

A lot of his other art also takes on a sort of mandala/fractal-like quality that moves you into the whirlpool--sometimes it seems unwanted perhaps. I find his imagery really interesting.


----------



## Electra

attic said:


> hm... kind of, it is not the same kind of poppy, but possibly that could also be some symbolism/hint. Sedation and... lack of consciousness in that, risk of death? I lean towards it being more about the flower and its qualities, but who knows.
> opium poppy:
> 
> they can be pink or red too, but the are bigger and sturdier.


I think you are right 🙂


----------



## ENIGMA2019

VinnieBob said:


> It’s a INTJ thang BAP 😂


YaY! You are back! Everything going ok?


----------



## Whippit

I would have to guess that it doesn't have any intentional symbolic message, it's just meant to instill a sense of uneasiness and dread, although the elements used to do such are interesting. Sometimes this stuff isn't that deep.


----------



## VinnieBob

ENIGMA2019 said:


> YaY! You are back! Everything going ok?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

VinnieBob said:


>


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## ENIGMA2019

🦄


----------



## NipNip

Thrift shop item:









The light is pretty fascinating. The lake fills me with serenity. The people and how they are depicted (not that visible sorry) make it all very interesting.

Anyone knows who and what and how and when?


----------



## KindaSnob!

Interesting artwork. I can see Electra's worries, sweetness, personality through this one piece of work. She added Santa hat and gloves to orginal work and it really shows us who Electra is. I like how the color of red came out! Not too bright and a bit crimson. Also blurry texture of below part is done so well that kind of make me feel nostalgic. In a nutshell... It's hella cute! Just fantastic! Masterpiece! I really mean it!

@Electra 😁 Nice thread! Why haven't i seen this earlier? I will post here whenever i see some interesting artwork.


----------



## Electra

KindaSnob! said:


> View attachment 871815
> 
> 
> Interesting artwork. I can see Electra's worries, sweetness, personality through this one piece of work. She added Santa hat and gloves to orginal work and it really shows us who Electra is. I like how the color of red came out! Not too bright and a bit crimson. Also blurry texture of below part is done so well that kind of make me feel nostalgic. In a nutshell... It's hella cute! Just fantastic! Masterpiece! I really mean it!
> 
> @Electra 😁 Nice thread! Why haven't i seen this earlier? I will post here whenever i see some interesting artwork.


Aaaaaw you really made me laugh!!! I didn't see this one before now. Thank you!!!! How cute 😁😂😊🤗


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Thrift shop item:
> View attachment 871814
> 
> 
> The light is pretty fascinating. The lake fills me with serenity. The people and how they are depicted (not that visible sorry) make it all very interesting.
> 
> Anyone knows who and what and how and when?


I don't know who made this picture unfortunetly. I wonder if it would be possible to get a close up of it?


----------



## Electra

Here is a melancholic artist who seems to have lost her creativity.
Who doesn't know that feeling?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

KindaSnob! said:


> View attachment 871815
> 
> 
> Interesting artwork. I can see Electra's worries, sweetness, personality through this one piece of work. She added Santa hat and gloves to orginal work and it really shows us who Electra is. I like how the color of red came out! Not too bright and a bit crimson. Also blurry texture of below part is done so well that kind of make me feel nostalgic. In a nutshell... It's hella cute! Just fantastic! Masterpiece! I really mean it!
> 
> @Electra 😁 Nice thread! Why haven't i seen this earlier? I will post here whenever i see some interesting artwork.


 A+!!


----------



## NipNip




----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


>


Why do you think this girl has this blue thing around her belly?


----------



## NipNip

Electra said:


> Why do you think this girl has this blue thing around her belly?


Makes her look obese at first glance. But I'm guessing it's the pouch to collect the rye (or whatever it is she's cutting).


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Makes her look obese at first glance. But I'm guessing it's the pouch to collect the rye (or whatever it is she's cutting).


That makes sense! I was thinking maybe she was pregnant or had a child or something...but collecting rye sounds more logical! 😄 Do you think the knife is a political symbol?


----------



## NipNip

Electra said:


> That makes sense! I was thinking maybe she was pregnant or had a child or something...but collecting rye sounds more logical! 😄 Do you think the knife is a political symbol?


It's got an emancipatory vibe to it (the stare in her eyes), so I doubt it would be that, hah.


----------



## WickerDeer

I haven't watched a lot of ballet--I was watching this dance, and I think it's pretty straightforward but I was wondering what the shoving--like she repeatedly shoves him and I was curious about interpretations.


----------



## BigApplePi

WickerDeer said:


> I haven't watched a lot of ballet--I was watching this dance, and I think it's pretty straightforward but I was wondering what the shoving--like she repeatedly shoves him and I was curious about interpretations.


She only shoves him at the beginning. She is trying to push him into proposing ... which he does. My interpretation anyway.


----------



## WickerDeer

BigApplePi said:


> She only shoves him at the beginning. She is trying to push him into proposing ... which he does. My interpretation anyway.


That's what I thought too, maybe, that she was being "pushy."

At the very end of the ballet, she does push him playfully again (after he recovers from being under the spell of the snow queen.)

I guess maybe it's ballet's version of character development, and she's a bit pushy, though her other qualities redeem her and make her likeable through the movie. By the end her pushiness really is small compared to the villainy and controlling nature of the Snow Queen.


----------



## WickerDeer

NipNip said:


>


I really like her hands and her feet in this painting--they are almost more expressive than her face.

Her feet and the lighting--it's like she's delicately taking a step forward and testing the new ground with her bare feet. It reminds me of "learning to walk again" or something...just something very primal, like taking the first steps as a child.

And you know that whatever the temperature is, her bare feet feel it--like if it was cold from the night, they feel the cold, but they will also feel the sunlight warming the ground.

Idk. 

Then the way her hand are poised by her wrists--one is half open, like it's almost ready to embrace something new, but it's still apprehensive.

The other one is holding tight to the sickle--like she's ready to work hard for whatever new opportunity comes--since the sickle is so associated with communism, it suggests that it might be working for her community or the poor--having more chances to rise up against struggle etc. (or something.)

But her feet and hands are my favorite part of the painting, and her body language.


----------



## WickerDeer

Though there are different versions of it--I was wondering why the artist decided to cut her foot off awkwardly, but the painting does have her feet.

And the color varies a lot on the different examples online--I've never seen the real thing and don't know. 

The first one nipnip posted has a more golden hue which looked a lot warmer (and maybe more optimistic), whereas this one is much cooler as it's clear the sun really has not come up yet.










This one, her expression looks a little more pained. 

So I would have to add that it seems more like a girl momentarily pausing in her labor just to listen to the song of a lark. 

It reminds me that even the people who are deprived of all opportunity because they are just hard working laborers for the community that looks down on them, that even they have the human capacity of aw and wonder. 

And the refinement to want to pause and listen to something beautiful. Even if they don't have access to art or music or education, they can enjoy and appreciate the beauty of a bird song at sunrise.





Either way, I like the painting because it paints someone from the working class with dignity, rather than going with what society often tries to do--to depict them as lowly and base and poor because of their own lack of merit, intelligence, or goodness in general. 

You know, you don't look at it and go "human nature to be selfish and not care about working" even though it's obvious that workers do have a part of themselves that is still human and have some value beyond making profits for someone else or providing you with cheap goods.


----------



## NipNip




----------



## attic

NipNip said:


>


I thought it might be in Germany for some reason first, even though I then started to look at details and the thatched roof, which I associate the most to England, and the yellowish stone I think I associate to Denmark (yellow bricks) and channels I associate the most to the Netherlands. But I think Germany might actually be correct, because then I spotted the rings in the tree that the people on the left are dancing around. I think maypoles in englishspeaking countries are usually with ribbons? and in the nordic midsummer poles can sometimes have rings like that, but I think that is mostly in the areas where there are no castle-ish places, but after googling I could confirm that in germany maypoles can look like that, but in this painting they used a real tree instead of a pole.

I think it is supposed to be idyllic, nature and social life, perhaps on Mayday (or when that dancing might be done). It is spring, and people are happy to be able to socialise outside. there is a divide, and the line of trees and the water emphasize it, between the richer people on the right and the people on the left. On the left they have cows and sheep, on the right horse and hound, on the left there is a nice but simpler cottage, on the right it looks like the entrance to a castle or monestary(but likely castle, seeing what people hang outside, and the servant bringing wine, I think), there is also the coolest "hedge" (lets hope it is not catpee-smelling buxbom) cut like galleries. I feel like it tries to capture the feeling of carefree and simpler pleasures of spring (the young, light leaves on the trees feels important too), showing both "commoners" and "genteel". Romanticizing it a bit.


----------



## attic

I get the feeling this is also romanticising the people of the land, and their way of life. She has broad barefoot feet and really muscular arms. She looks really healthy and strong, capable, with a straight back. I don't think this is political as in that the sickle is a symbol for communism or socialism, but the sickle was a symbol for the farmers before that. And I think it is sort of political, in showing a farmworker in this positive, proud, way, and as a person and not a figure. There is also a sense of... future (I think in some of the early communist/socialist art there is a similarity to this, the visionary feel, proud and looking a bit upwards, a dawn, strong people). I get the feeling it wants to say "this is our future" in some sense. If it belongs to some political streams, I would guess (without knowing when it is from, so just a guess), more likely late 1800s, the early communist/socialist(might not have been called that even) ideals that was more hippie-like, and a bit back to nature, than the early 1900s modernistic ones.
I think the blue fabric is an apron folded up, used to carry stuff.


----------



## WickerDeer

NipNip said:


>


It is kind of geometric and rigid, which is not my favorite, and I struggled to find meaning in it at first. I first noticed the rows of trees and wondered why they were so rigid.


* *






Then my eyes went to each individual person--starting at the gate on the right and working towards the left. I looked at several people--some seemed to be higher class than others b/c of their dress. The woman in blue who is standing near the river was most striking to me, because her body language looked apprehensive or perhaps disgusted to me, and so I assumed she was also higher class.

I wondered what this change was...why, and then I looked past the more bent man walking by her, and towards what I think is the central event of the painting, which is a man pulling a horse towards the gate.

So already, I had to sort of get into the scene personally in order to access that--it isn't painted in bright colors as the horse and man are brown mostly, and I only really noticed it by looking at the direction of those wearing the bright, saturated colors were looking in (the woman in blue and the man in red).

So I already feel like I am supposed to view this through the perspective of one of them.

I suspect this is one of those paintings that it helps to look at up close. I zoomed in on the woman in blue--she isn't really looking at the horse man. It's actually pretty interesting to look at each of their individual expressions and characters.





The people are very individual and different from each other, all doing something different and all dressed very differently. Different genders and ages as well, and probably different classes.

Hmmm....

So I got lost in a lot of details, which is interesting to me because I feel a bit like that horse at first.

I come upon this seemingly very rigid painting and I resist being pulled in to it, just how the horse pulls back and seems to resist being pulled through the gate. But the more I look at the details of the scene, the more I realize there is a lot going on in this painting. This artist put so many tiny details in here to tell the story, and I don't know enough history or geography to really understand them.

So...one interesting detail is that I think the man pulling the horse is not the rider...the rider is the man who is bent a bit and wearing silver/gray. He has spurs on his shoes, which I assume he used to spur the horse.

The swans and the white dog sort of symbolize fidelity and modesty to me--I think perhaps the women are to be taken similarly. These are modest women who are desirable though, because you can see the man in red sort of leering at one of the women, as is the man sitting behind him on the wall, and the lute player to a degree.

So I get a sense there might be a tiny bit of tension between this idea of the animal lust and the propriety and modesty of the dwelling--perhaps a visitor should be mindful of the customs of the place. The horse rearing up reminds me of a wildness that doesn't want to be domesticated, in a way--it's resisting the order and structure of the place. 

Alternately, the man in red could be looking past the woman and sizing up the new rider/swordsman (who has no hat on).

It also might be afraid--perhaps something will happen to the rider? There is a servant peeking out of the gate, holding refreshments in silver, but the servant looks warily at what is a lone sword propped against the wall. It has a cloak behind it, and I wonder why is there a sword there?

The man in red has a sword. The rider has a sword...who is the third swordsman?

I think it creates a bit of an ominous tension. Like perhaps the horse is afraid of a real danger...and that is why it's rearing up.

There is also a grumpy looking nun and a child holding a rose on the other side of the door...so on one side is a dark sword, another is a bright child holding a red rose.

There is a man in black leaning against the wall--so maybe it's his--perhaps it is supposed to show he's letting his guard down? Or that everyone is on guard for something there, despite it looking so peaceful.

I didn't even notice the maypole that @attic saw and talked about.

There are so many details in this--it's amazing how resistant I was to it at first. Here's a link to a version that you can zoom in to--from the site I will link below. But it allows you to see the painting in more detail. I think it is made to be looked at closely and carefully, though I still don't really understand what it's about.

https://www.dorotheum.com/fileadmin/lot-images/38A161018/hires/sebastiaen-vrancx-1385644.jpg










Sebastiaen Vrancx - Alte Meister 18.10.2016 - Erzielter Preis: EUR 93.750 - Dorotheum


(Antwerpen 1573–1647) Eine elegante Gesellschaft vor einem Schloss promenierend, Öl auf Leinwand, 77,5 x 116,6 cm, gerahmt Provenienz: Sammlung Major Farqharson, Braemar Castle, Aberdeenshire; Auktion Sotheby’s, London, 8. Juli 2004, Lot 102 (als Workshop of Sebastiaen Vrancx); Europäische...




www.dorotheum.com





I also have to say, another interesting detail is that the swordsman in red who is walking towards the horse and man...he has a sword on, but his pant creases create the image of a dagger almost. And his hand is arranged just so that it looks like it could perfectly be holding a the dagger. So I find this detail really interesting, because he's not holding a knife, but the hand is so lined up to make it look like that. He is also in red, which is a color often associated with passion.

With the woman there and also the dog (which sometimes symbolizes fidelity or chastity) I thought it was possible the man was supposed to be symbolizing lust in a way as well--as perhaps the dagger is metaphorical for you know...a penis or something. So he could be showing a hidden threat or a sort of symbolism of passion or sanguineness? But that hand position with the creasing of the pants there is really interesting to me, especially with the other elements. It all leaves me feeling like I know just as little about what is going on as when I first looked and just noticed the geometry.


----------



## Electra




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


>


This one is clearly inspired by the song Double rainbow 


* *













* *




Nah j/k




It looks like an utopia. Green and prosperous. Nice comfortable climate. Looks very romantic with a ton of detail and special lightening effects. The people seem to be heding towards the end of the raibow which is usually symbolic of good luck. It also seems like it is the only logical place for them to go because of the landscape (Except for towards the blue horison maybe where the weather seems to clear up and a beutiful blue sky and stunning mountains awaits them which could be symbolic of a beautiful future, but offcourse they could get water from the river or take a shower, etc. othervice the less colorfull places doesn't look like a place where one would wanna settle.) The color combo, subtleness, shadow work, dept and dimention brings a sense of spiritual awareness, a sense of awe, a sacret feel. It is kinda like a naturalistic church or temple.


----------



## Rift




----------



## Electra

Rift said:


>


I can't see this post 😔


----------



## attic

Rift said:


>


I thought it was interesting how this mixes different styles. I makes me think of different ways to perceive something. There are the two sculptures, that are painted like sculpturing, with similar colour and focusing on shades and highlights, so shape and feel and the material seem to come into focus. Then there is the background, and the harp, that are kind of cartoonish, 2D, and it is like it is carrying more the idea of something. Lastly there is the woman, who is sort of blurred, very soft and without edges, translucent in some places, and human, so it seems to carry more emotion. Oh, and then then odd shapes behind the harp. I wonder if that is ideasthesia for the music, Sounds like that from harp are often like metallic, often golden spheres in my head, with ripply surface sometimes, perhaps it took that shape for the painter of this picture too? or perhaps it is parts of the instrument, some kind of very elaborate brass.

I think it might be inspired by pictures on ancient greek urns.


----------



## Electra

They just found out that there was a handwriting in Edvart Munch's painting "Skrik" (Scream) that says "kan kun være malet av en gal mand!" which translates to "Can only have been painted by a mad man!"


----------



## Amenochu

One of Efren Zaragoza's work


----------



## Electra

Amenochu said:


> View attachment 876074
> 
> One of Efren Zaragoza's work


This one is full of contrast, and its forms are organic. I think the creature looks like a human in the shape of a tree, with a leaf across its head. Even the eyes are shaped like stems.
It could be symbolic right of wrong when it comes to humans connection to nature resources and a pray to see the world through the eyes of nature, and a reminder that we are all a part of it, still.


----------



## dulcinea

Electra said:


> View attachment 873291


Not sure if anyone commented on this, but this is an example more of graphic design isn't it?
Both the fonts and the coloring convey the feel of something retro 80's or early 90's, especially the wording on Explore NASA.
It seems to be convey the idea of optimism, like the Star Trekky view of the future that's borderline Pollyannish..



Amenochu said:


> View attachment 876074
> 
> One of Efren Zaragoza's work


This looks like it relies heavily on pareidolia and geshstalt perception. I love it


----------



## Electra

dulcinea said:


> Not sure if anyone commented on this, but this is an example more of graphic design isn't it?
> Both the fonts and the coloring convey the feel of something retro 80's or early 90's, especially the wording on Explore NASA.
> It seems to be convey the idea of optimism, like the Star Trekky view of the future that's borderline Pollyannish..
> 
> 
> This looks like it relies heavily on pareidolia and geshstalt perception. I love it


Thank you! Nobody had commented on it yet 🙂
I am very happy you did! Also I agree.
I find the colors are like those used for bubblegum and icecream commericials, very neon or pastell, tailored to a young audience, and the letters looks soft and friendly.


----------



## NipNip




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


>


I think this man is depressed and drunk. Just look at the all of the dull, dark colors and his tired expression, compaired to the sunny, warm, yellow mug...and the "shaking" image.


----------



## BigApplePi

I happened upon this piece of photography. I can't keep my eyes off it. There is so much to see. Is it art?


----------



## Electra

BigApplePi said:


> I happened upon this piece of photography. I can't keep my eyes off it. There is so much to see. Is it art?
> 
> View attachment 886555


Then it is art. Its a heartwarming picture! How would you analyze it?


----------



## BigApplePi

Electra said:


> How would you analyze it?


Look at their hair. The hair of the child and the hair (what adjective?) of the mom. The intensity of the love is contrasted with what I'll call the witnessing of the dog. If it were not for the dog, this would be just another "love picture." The coloration of the dog. Yet have you seen the peita?


----------



## Electra

BigApplePi said:


> Look at their hair. The hair of the child and the hair (what adjective?) of the mom. The intensity of the love is contrasted with what I'll call the witnessing of the dog. If it were not for the dog, this would be just another "love picture." The coloration of the dog. Yet have you seen the peita?


What is peita?


----------



## BigApplePi

Electra said:


> What is peita?


Good quesition:

It's a carving by Michelangelo.

 


* Michelangelo's "The Peita", St.Peters Basilica, Rome,Italy *
- I













 
 

https://www.alamy.com/carved-in-149...=1&vd=0&lb=&fi=2&edrf=&ispremium=1&flip=0&pl=


----------



## Electra

BigApplePi said:


> Good quesition:
> 
> It's a carving by Michelangelo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Michelangelo's "The Peita", St.Peters Basilica, Rome,Italy *
> - I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.alamy.com/carved-in-1499-the-peita-was-an-early-work-of-a-young-michelangelo-image8821152.html?pv=1&stamp=2&imageid=65ADBF21-F723-4268-B0F4-44850EEFB9E5&p=14573&n=0&orientation=0&pn=1&searchtype=0&IsFromSearch=1&srch=foo=bar&st=0&pn=1&ps=100&sortby=2&resultview=sortbyPopular&npgs=0&qt=peita&qt_raw=peita&lic=3&mr=0&pr=0&ot=0&creative=&ag=0&hc=0&pc=&blackwhite=&cutout=&tbar=1&et=0x000000000000000000000&vp=0&loc=0&imgt=0&dtfr=&dtto=&size=0xFF&archive=1&groupid=&pseudoid=&a=&cdid=&cdsrt=&name=&qn=&apalib=&apalic=&lightbox=&gname=&gtype=&xstx=0&simid=&saveQry=&editorial=1&nu=&t=&edoptin=&customgeoip=&cap=1&cbstore=1&vd=0&lb=&fi=2&edrf=&ispremium=1&flip=0&pl=


Beutiful! Very caring 🙂


----------



## Electra

BigApplePi said:


> Look at their hair. The hair of the child and the hair (what adjective?) of the mom. The intensity of the love is contrasted with what I'll call the witnessing of the dog. If it were not for the dog, this would be just another "love picture." The coloration of the dog. Yet have you seen the peita?


In my eyes, the emotion or feeling the art brings, is the most important part of the whole art along with the values and perspective it brings, but beauty, styles, matching and (hidden) messeges are also important


----------



## Not that guy

Electra said:


> What is peita?


My Favorite piece of art. Pieta = “Pity or Mercy”. I prefer the translation as "Mercy" for Michelangelo's interpretation while I feel "Pity" is more appropriate for the Rottgen Pieta. It is a reference to a common motif of iconography depicting Mary tending the corpse of Christ. Often “Pieta” is used as a shorthand to reference Michelangelo’s famous master work from 1499.

There are many renditions of the Pieta.
Rottgen Pieta, 1300 -1325 (Pity?)










Pietro Perugino, 1483-1493. Note the deliberate geometrical reference to the vertical and horizontal members of the cross with the placement of the figures of Mary and Christ. Perugino's Pieta is located at National Gallery of Ireland in Dublin. Samuel Beckett earliest writing references this work. Of course Beckett would be influenced by the Pieta. But is it Pity or Mercy that is depicted here?








Tylonn J. Sawyer's Pieta, 2018 (Pity?)










Can't forget my favorite cartoonist Berkeley Breathed. (Mercy?)









"...Here Calvary echoes Christmas " I wish I would have picked up on that myself. Read it at What Michelangelo’s flawed Pietà teaches us about Mary. Though I disagreed about the analysis as Michelangelo's Pieta as flawed, see below. On seeing the title I thought the author was going to reference the flaw in the marble slab that Michelangelo had to work around to create the master work. Michelangelo's _Kintsugi_ .



Not that guy said:


> View attachment 813513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelangelo's Pieta. Created when he was only 25 and the only work he signed. The Pieta was a popular motif of Michelangelo's age. However Michelangelo's Mary is depicted as eternally young. If standing she would tower over her son. She supports her adult son with ease in one arm. This is not the mortal, elderly heartbroken Mary depicted in other renderings of the pity. She sits majestically, the triangular form of her head and robes referencing the Trinity. The head of God is female. Michelangelo's Mary is the feminine force. The creator God that gave birth to the world. Her visage is not tortured at the sight of her dead child, but serine. Michelangelo's Pieta references the iconography of the Madonna and child sitting in her lap. Here the broken body of Christ has been returned to and lovingly received (note the open arm of Mary) by the Creator.


----------



## Electra

Not that guy said:


> My Favorite piece of art. Pieta = “The Pity” It is reference to a common motif of iconography depicting Marry tending the corpse of Christ. Often “Pieta” is used as a shorthand to reference Michelangelo’s Famous work from 1499.
> 
> There are many renditions of the Pieta.
> 
> View attachment 886591


Aaaw...I feel like crying when I watch it 🥺😭


----------



## Not that guy

BigApplePi said:


> I happened upon this piece of photography. I can't keep my eyes off it. There is so much to see. Is it art?
> 
> View attachment 886555


"I can't keep my eyes off it. There is so much to see. .."
Wow, just picked up the reference to death with the m(M)other's tattoo.

"... Is it art?" Yes. Love they way the photographer reference the trinity. Animus, courageous spirit, being associated with the family dog. If I was an artist I would be jealous of this photograph and the person who had the presence of mind to capture it in the moment.


----------



## BigApplePi

Not that guy said:


> "... Is it art?"


I'm glad you like it too. (I never noticed the tattoo.) What holds me is the expression of love. If this were a male and female it might be hard to name the emotion. No ambiguity here. I do notice her life worn hands. No need to perfect the nail polish. The child is what counts. The dog shares the scene. It's colors reflect the person's hair and the woman's shirt. The dog almost participates but looks uncertainly beyond.

View attachment 886555


----------



## KindaSnob!

BigApplePi said:


> I happened upon this piece of photography. I can't keep my eyes off it. There is so much to see. Is it art?
> 
> View attachment 886555


Do you know who the photographer is? Or maybe on what website you found it?


----------



## BigApplePi

KindaSnob! said:


> Do you know who the photographer is? Or maybe on what website you found it?


I'd have to locate the email: #43


----------



## KindaSnob!

BigApplePi said:


> I'd have to locate the email: #43


Oh. It was intended for coverage of hurricane Ida... now i might search for it. Thank you.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Not that guy

Electra said:


> Aaaw...I feel like crying when I watch it 🥺😭


When viewing Michelangelo's Pieta I feel a knot in my chest and find myself exhaling slowly. It is the only piece of art that impacts me in a physical way.


----------



## NipNip




----------



## lolcatpe

Oh! I know this painting! Georges de La Tour’s _Magdalene With The Smoking Flame. _Apparently contemplating death.


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> View attachment 893861


Her source of hope is a sin. She is gettting used to accepting and even embracing death and as an innocent victim as she is, she has the right to do so, because she is only defending her self


----------



## Ms. Aligned

What a fun thread. Yes, it appears she's contemplating life and death, since she also appears to be pregnant (I know, not polite to assume). I'm going to say that's the father of her baby's skull she's holding and that's all she has left of him, just that and their unborn child. And, in those days, pretty sure the mortality rates during birth were significantly higher. So, she's feeling uncertain and alone.


----------

